# Rec--Crunchy Vanilla Almond French Toast (tnt)



## PA Baker (Jul 28, 2005)

*Crunchy Vanilla Almond French Toast*
** 
Toast 
8 large eggs
1 c half and half
2 tsp vanilla extract
2 pinches of salt
½ tsp nutmeg, ground or freshly grated
2 tsp ground cinnamon
3 c corn flakes, lightly crushed
½ c sliced almonds, lightly crushed
4 Tbsp butter
12 (1/2” thick) slices of challah bread or soft “Italian” style bread


Fancy Fruit Topping 
1 large navel orange, peeled and chipped
12 large strawberries, sliced
½ pint each: blueberries, raspberries, blackberries
2 Tbsp sugar
¼ c orange liquor (Grand Marnier)


Preheat oven to 350F.

Preheat a large skillet over medium heat.

In a shallow dish, beat together with a wire whisk: eggs, half and half, vanilla, salt, nutmeg, and cinnamon. In second shallow dish combine flakes and nuts. Add 2 Tbsp butter to warm skillet. Place a cookie sheet lined with foil near the skillet. Coat 4-6 slices of bread in egg, depending on the size of your skillet, then coat bread in cornflakes and nuts. 

Cook the slices 2 minutes on each side and transfer the toast to the cookie sheet. Repeat with remaining slices and transfer toast to oven. Bake 10 minutes.

While toast is in the oven, combine fruit, sugar and liquor in a serving bowl and reserve.

Serve toast topped with fruit with warm maple syrup.


----------



## Alix (Jul 28, 2005)

OMG! PA, I would marry you but I think both our husbands might object! This is soooo delicious looking!


----------



## pdswife (Jul 28, 2005)

Bet it is very pretty too.

I'd like to try the fruit topping on some ice cream also.


----------



## thier1754 (Jul 28, 2005)

Oh yum yum yum.  My lonely bowl of cold cereal this morning pales badly in comparison.  Would you come cook some for me, please???


----------



## thier1754 (Jul 28, 2005)

How are things in Issaquah, pds? The weeds are taking over our yard here in Gig Harbor.  I have a gardener guy coming tonight after my students leave to see what can be done for our yard.  We just can't keep up with a zillion germinating weed seeds!! All that rain a month ago brought everything out big time...


----------



## jkath (Jul 28, 2005)

This sounds like something I'd order at a restaurant!
Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Jul 28, 2005)

thier1754 said:
			
		

> How are things in Issaquah, pds? The weeds are taking over our yard here in Gig Harbor. I have a gardener guy coming tonight after my students leave to see what can be done for our yard. We just can't keep up with a zillion germinating weed seeds!! All that rain a month ago brought everything out big time...



Hi thier!
Issy is warm and sunny!  I love it.
I just did a little yard work.  We too have about 
1 million weeds.  most of our yard is on a large slope
so weeding is NOT a fun thing to do ( is it ever?)  I know some people love yard work but, I am not one of them.
Any way.. things are good!  Paul's still "retired" still looking hard for a job, I'm not really sure I want him
to find one... money would be nice but, I like having
him around home.  He's good company.  
I think we're going to the HIGHLAND GAMES in Edumclaw (sp) this week end.  That should be fun.  Men in skirts throwing large tree stumps around can't be bad.  lol.
What are you up too?
smiles, Trish


----------



## thier1754 (Jul 28, 2005)

Highland games this weekend?  I'd love to go! Rats.  We have the weekend full with other stuff. Church and house re-warming Sunday at my brother's and manning the Republican booth at the Ethnic Fair in Tacoma on Saturday. (Yes, I am a Republican...I spend each day with my rich cronies, feet up on the desk, smoking big Cuban cigars... )


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 4, 2005)

Looks wonderful PA! I love French toast! Inspired by this awesome recipe I thought I'd share one of my very favourites, I bring it out for special brunches. 

*Vanilla pears over caramel French toast 

* ​ A simply delicious recipe! Perfect for breakfast, brunch, dessert or even as a change of pace for supper. The elegant combination of pears and vanilla really comes alive when pared with sweet bread such as challah, however if you don’t have such bread any hearty variety (preferably preservative free) will do wonderfully. 
Egg whites can be substituted for the whole eggs; it will however make the French toaster batter a little thinner, and runnier, so remember not to leave the bread in for too long. Served with vanilla ice cream or vanilla whipping cream, well lets just say it will become a staple midnight craving.
 

*Vanilla pears* 

 2tbsp butter 

 3 large, ripe pears peeled, cored, and thinly sliced 

 ¼ cup brown sugar 

 ½ tsp vanilla extract 


*Caramelised French toast* 

 2 eggs or 7 tbsp egg whites 

1tbs vanilla 1tbsp sugar 

 2/3cup half and half cream 

 ¼ tsp cinnamon

 2 tbsp brown sugar 

 2 tbsp butter 

 4 slices thickly cut (1 ¼” approx.) of sweet bread such as challah bread 

*~Optional~* 

 Vanilla bean ice cream or vanilla whipping cream to serve with the cooked French toast 


*Directions* 


Over medium high heat, melt the butter in a large skillet. Add the brown sugar, pears and vanilla. Simmer gently for 3 minutes, or until the pears are tender. Take off the heat and remove the pears with a slotted spoon into a bowl; let them stand for a few minutes then return any juices to the original pan (skillet). Place the skillet back on the heat and cook for about 4-5 minutes over medium to medium-high heat, stirring constantly until the sauce is thick and caramelized. Watch the sauce very closely and continue stirring as it can burn in a matter of seconds. 

In a separate bowl combine the eggs (or egg whites), half and half, vanilla and cinnamon, stir well to incorporate all the flavors. Dip both sides of each piece of bread into the mixture allowing it to absorb some liquid, but not enough to disintegrate the bread itself. Melt the butter in a large skillet and sprinkle each side of the bread with ½ tbsp of brown sugar. Cook over medium high heat for 2-3 minutes per side, until the toast is crisp, being careful not to scorch the brown sugar. Transfer to serving plates, top with the pears, caramel sauce and a small dollop of ice cream or whipping cream, if using. Eat and enjoy immediately. 

*Makes 4 servings*


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh my, IC, this sounds wonderful!!!


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 12, 2005)

It really, really is!!!! 

(You'll crave it, trust me) - I'm happy you liked the recipe


----------

